# [SOLVED] Xerox Phaser 6360 RAM Error



## jeetindra (Feb 13, 2013)

have a Xerox phaser 6360 RAM ERROR replaced processor board same problem, please help critical


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Xerox Phaser 6360 RAM Error*

Did you swap or replace the RAM?


----------



## jeetindra (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Xerox Phaser 6360 RAM Error*

the problem shows up even though there is no ram in the printer, also i switched the memory in different slots


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Xerox Phaser 6360 RAM Error*

I'm not certain, but I would expect to get some kind of error with no RAM installed. So getting the error with and without the RAM doesn't necessarily mean anything.

Two likely causes, the main board or the RAM. You have apparently already replaced the main board.

I've not worked with this model, so I can't say for certain what you should be seeing.


----------



## jeetindra (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: Xerox Phaser 6360 RAM Error*

the Ram was causing the problem, the one we purchased was defective, this threw my troubleshooting off, thanks for all your help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Glad you got it figured out.


----------

